# How did you pick a sport? is it possible to do more than one?



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

If you plan to compete in obedience it is important that both you and your SO go to classes together so you learn the same commands and techniques. Our club (Sandia Dog Obedience Club) requires obedience before agility (so your dog will come when called! - among other reasons). Thus both you and your SO need to be in sync on obedience work even if just one of you does agility.


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Johanna said:


> If you plan to compete in obedience it is important that both you and your SO go to classes together so you learn the same commands and techniques. Our club (Sandia Dog Obedience Club) requires obedience before agility (so your dog will come when called! - among other reasons). Thus both you and your SO need to be in sync on obedience work even if just one of you does agility.


Do you mean basic training/puppy class or classes for competitive obedience?

We do puppy school. She graduated with splendor from phase 1 in November. She is in phase 2 now.

We go together to the classes and coordinate on the commands. Thats very important because we speak to her in 3 different languages so we have to make sure that we are using the same words for commands.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I do multiple sports and know a number of other people who also do multiple sports. One thing that has helped for me is to have specific routines (like obedience leash vs. rally leash and such). In addition to me doing more than one sport with each dog I also know a couple who do obedience and rally. The wife does the obedience and the husband does the rally. If you would plan to say go to an obedience trial and you are the obedience handler but want your partner to attend then both of you should be at classes so that Evra can ignore the presence of the non-working person. I have had distraction problems when BF or my mom came to a trial, but generally doesn't come to classes or matches.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Catherine, I agree 100% regarding having both people present. I learned that the hard way of course. It's going to take some effort to get Joanne to go to classes with me, but I really need to convince her - or else convince her that if she does not attend classes she cannot go to trials!


----------



## curlflooffan (Mar 27, 2020)

Well its actually a plus that my SO should attend the classes with me because I dont have a driving license 😂


----------



## Oonapup (Oct 16, 2020)

@lily cd re makes a great point!



Johanna said:


> Catherine, I agree 100% regarding having both people present. I learned that the hard way of course. It's going to take some effort to get Joanne to go to classes with me, but I really need to convince her - or else convince her that if she does not attend classes she cannot go to trials!


I learned this as well with my beardie when I was growing up. I took him to agility classes as a teenager and went to one trial, not terribly well prepared. When my family realized that they could not be visible spectators without him trying to get us all together, they attempted to hide. Well, he predictably decided to leave the ring and run around trying to find everyone. Having his family members separated but present was a major challenge for his herding instincts, but was never something any trainer suggested we prepare him for, and unfortunately we could not overcome it.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

The first time I entered Lily for novice obedience I made two mistakes. First the trial was outside but we hadn't done much meaningful training outside. Second BF came along (he showed Peeves in conformation). He was just waiting for us and decided to stand outside the ring to take some pics (we hadn't thought or talked about what she might think). As soon as I took the leash off for the stand for exam. She was wildly stressed and did the zoomies. At one point I thought she was going to jump the ring gate to go visit him. I had to get on my knees and call and clap for her to slow down enough when she finally passed close to me to give me a chance to get her under physical control.

One couple I know came every week to class while the handler worked the dog and her partner sat outside the ring with a book. Cathy could show her dog with Linda in the gallery. BTW the dog was a miniature poodle. A woman currently bringing her Belgian Shepherd is going to start bringing her wife to class tomorrow. The handler has been coming to focus and attention and has made progress in her connection with environmental distractions. I think this is a good time to have her partner come to class as a new distraction.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Oh yes, I do multiple sports too. I don't think most people realize the different sports enhance each other. You and your dog are a team; the training and competition builds a strong bond between handler and the dog.

I completely agree with keeping signals the same which you've already been doing. Who ever comes to class can go to trial; anyone who has volunteered at trials has seen a dog run from the ring to go find a family member hiding in the crowd, or behind a door, or in the bathroom. Dogs know the routine, they are smarter than we often give them credit for.

I also agree to start with advanced obedience then add agility. 

I do know people where the wife does obedience/rally while the husband does field trials or scent work. They both go to all the classes.


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I only do agility but plan to try FAST CAT. That’s all I have time for! 

I know two couples where both partners compete in agility. One couple is in my weekly class. They both practice with each dog, although they often remark how a dog performs slightly differently with the partner. In competitions, they also both run the dogs. Their dogs have multiple MACHs, PACHs, etc so they obviously have it figured out. The other couple I know are reputable Sheltie breeders with numerous awards in many venues.

I think it would be enormously fun to do this with a SO! My hubby is supportive of me doing it, but not interested in participating.


----------

